# Pumpkin Cranberry Muffins



## licia (Oct 11, 2006)

I had the best muffins at lunch today - pumpkin cranberry.  I think it was made with dried cranberries and even may have had a few nuts.  10 of us from the water class ate together and they were so good I brought a plate of them to the table to share with everyone.  I hope someone has a recipe that is as good as these. If you do, please post and I will be one happy lady!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 11, 2006)

oh, naughty naughty, Licia!.....and here I thought you were hooking ME up!

What is a water class??


----------



## licia (Oct 12, 2006)

At the fitness center they have a class for water exercises. I go three times a week and really enjoy it. It certainly helps my arthritis.


----------



## middie (Oct 12, 2006)

Oooh that sounds too good. I hope someone posts a recipe.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Pumpkin Cranberry Muffins sound great.  I go to Costco and always get their large assortment of muffins.  They are so good that I don't even want to bake any muffins.


----------



## Always Hungry (Oct 13, 2006)

Mmmmmmm. Muffins.


----------

